# Big Swordfish on the Booby Trap



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

For your enjoyment....


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

very nice


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I was waiting for that fish to walk away from ya there, congats on a awesome fish!:work:


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow! That thing is huge!


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

BOOBYTRAPPERS,
I had some of that very fish for supper last night and all I can say is THANKS FOR ALL THE WORK in getting it in! I grilled those steaks over hot mesquite and I honestly do not think I have tasted better fish in my whole life. And another thing...Brett, you remember what you said about that swordfish eye you fed me? DUDE, YOU WERE RIGHT!

PECOS


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

A Monster fish !

 Thanks for the YouTube

U Dun GoouD!








​
Hog


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

Nice job. Like the pic. Any idea on the weight?


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

Pecos said:


> BOOBYTRAPPERS,
> ...Brett, you remember what you said about that swordfish eye you fed me? DUDE, YOU WERE RIGHT!
> 
> PECOS


What's this about the eye???


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Next video please!!!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Man.. that is a hoss!!!! congrats.... lets see video part II


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL.....I think he was just hanging in that thermocline DUDE 


Great Catch!


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

**** thats a monster. nice work


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

where's the rest of the video's??? great catch!!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Outstanding fish!!!! 
Where's the rest of the video's???


----------



## Bait Chef (Aug 1, 2008)

That's a back breaker. Very impressive. Congrats on an amazing fish.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Awesome fish

x 12 on the rest of the vidoe request.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Another good video from this boat:


----------



## capt. stealth (Jul 7, 2008)

*Where was the fish caught*

OK! So where or what state was this fish caught? If it was caught in Texas it would be a state record by the looks of it. 
Never sad where it was caught but still a very nice fish. The likes of one I have never seen in Texas any way. :question:


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Booby Trap fishes out of Freeport, and they waylay the swords (well, anything with a pointy nose, for that matter).


----------



## capt. stealth (Jul 7, 2008)

*And*



James Howell said:


> Booby Trap fishes out of Freeport, and they waylay the swords (well, anything with a pointy nose, for that matter).


That is why I asked, I know the boat well. Did the fish come to the dock in Freeport?
I really don't care it's a bad *## fish.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Brett, you remember what you said about that swordfish eye you fed me? DUDE, YOU WERE RIGHT!


Do tell....


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh the swordfish starburst is actually the inner eye of the swordfish...it is shaped like a marble and clear as a piece of glass...The magical power of the swordfish starburst is as follows...the consumption of this inner eye, without any guarantees, can be used as a very powerful aphodesiac much like the conch pistol, according to the lower slavovians which are natural enemies of the smoose...they also have a great fishing power, 37 trips in a row, the Booby Trap has landed a swordfish, we feel very strongly that our consumption of swordfish starburst has played a large part in this. Each angler on the booby trap whom has caught a swordfish has either been willingly or fbeen forced to eat a swordfish starburst, we feel that this leads to the landing of another swordfish very quicky... We also feel that after the extremely long trips we are known to make, it helps us with our marraige when we get home. (disclaimer: not responsible for fish poisoning or broken head boards due to the consumption of the swordfish starburst)


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

Travis, 
How much did it weigh?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Million dollar question for sure but I think in a previous post it was said not to have been weighed. Man, that is a monster for these waters.
AGF



Blue N' Brew said:


> Travis,
> How much did it weigh?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Talk about a meat haul!*

That fish has enough meat on it for everyone on 2cool to get some!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*:cheers:Yeah,thats the ticket!Nice catch! Have an Icy Cold one on me.*


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

2nd video


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Great Fish, what an awesome catch.


----------



## crownroyal76117 (Jul 31, 2009)

looks like a solid 200-250lb, congrats on that catch.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*AWESOME!*

Have been catching up on your great success(nice fish!) and also tournament wise congrats again!
QUESTION? I'm looking for a charter, 40-50 ft to do a 2 day run. After the hurricane it has become a little more complicated. Any suggestions on great boat, captain and crew out of Freeport as I assume that the Boobytrap is a private boat, thanks in advance!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

that is AWESOME!


----------



## crownroyal76117 (Jul 31, 2009)

i think you can charter the akela from kirbys


----------

